# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Lưu ý khi gia công ren vật liệu hợp kim Titan

## maihuong79

Gia công lỗ ren trong vật liệu hợp kim titan đòi hỏi các kỹ thuật phù hợp dựa trên sự hiểu biết về tính chất vật liệu này và đặc thù của quá trình gia công ren

Gia công ren đối với hợp kim titan ví dụ như titan 6AL4V sẽ khó hơn khi gia công hầu hết các vật liệu hợp kim khác, nhưng chắc chắn có thể thực hiện được với mũi taro và kỹ thuật thích hợp. Titanium vừa cứng vừa nhẹ, khiến nó trở thành một vật liệu hàng đầu cho các ứng dụng trong ngành hàng không vũ trụ, y tế và các ngành công nghiệp khác. Tuy nhiên, tính chất bất thường của titan khiến nó trở thành thách thức đối với các kỹ sư sản xuất đang lên kế hoạch cho các quy trình gia công các chi tiết làm từ Titan

Vật liệu Titan không dẫn nhiệt tốt nên khi gia công nhiệt độ có xu hướng tích tụ trên các mặt và cạnh của dao cụ cắt gọt thay vì tiêu tan qua vật liệu và phoi. Điều này đặc biệt đúng khi gia công ren vì có nhiều bề mặt tiếp xúc giữa bề mặt ren trong và mũi taro hơn so với giữa phôi và các loại mũi khoan, dao phay ngón hoặc công cụ khác. Phần nhiệt phát sinh này có thể khiến các lưỡi cắt bị sứt mẻ và giảm tuổi thọ của taro.*



*Tốc độ gia công phù hợp*

Tốc độ mũi taro là rất quan trọng khi gia công ren vật liệu hợp kim titan. Tốc độ không đủ hoặc quá mức sẽ dẫn đến hư hỏng hoặc rút ngắn tuổi thọ mũi taro. Bạn nên sử dụng tốc độ taro từ 10 đến 13 sfpm cho 2 công đoạn khoan taro và thu taro. Mặc dù như vậy chậm hơn so với việc taro các vật liệu khác nhưng đã chứng minh tuổi thọ mũi taro ổn định nhất và năng suất cao nhất.



*Dung dịch tưới nguội, bôi trơn*

Chất làm mát, chất bôi trơn sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của mũi taro. Bạn nên sử dụng dung dịch tưới nguội có chất lượng với tỷ lệ dầu cao. Khi gia công, tính chất bôi trơn của dung dịch thường quan trọng hơn tính chất làm mát vì mũi taro chạy ở tốc độ tương đối chậm và loại bỏ ít phoi. Độ bôi trơn giúp kéo dài tuổi thọ taro và bảo vệ bề mặt ren.

Gia công ren hợp kim titan đặc biệt khó, khi gia công có thể cần mỡ taro và chất phụ gia đặc biệt. Các chất phụ gia này được thiết kế để thêm vào các bề mặt cắt. Và việc thêm mỡ taro có điểm hạn chế là phải được bơm vào thủ công chứ không bơm tự động thông qua hệ thống làm mát máy.



*Sử dụng máy CNC hiện đại*

Các máy CNC hiện đại phù hợp nhất để gia công ren titan. Các máy đời mới thường có khả năng đồng bộ tốc độ gia công ren (synchronous tapping cycles)

Các máy CNC cũ thường thiếu tính năng này. Tuy nhiên, các máy đời cũ vẫn có thể được sử dụng đươc để gia công ren titan, nhưng phải sử dụng đầu kẹp mũi taro dạng căng/nén thay cho bộ collet thông thường.*



*Sử dụng mũi taro tốt hơn*

Nhiều nhà sản xuất dao cụ có một dòng sản phẩm được thiết kế đặc biệt cho titan hoặc hợp kim cứng khác. Các sản phẩm này thường sử dụng lưỡi xoắn ốc vì chúng có xu hướng nâng phoi lên và đẩy ra khỏi lỗ, do đó giữ cho lưỡi không bị bám phoi. Bám phoi là nguyên nhân hàng đầu của lỗi gia công taro và vấn đề với chất lượng ren.*

*Sử dụng đầu kẹp taro hiện đại*

Mũi taro đặc biệt dễ bị hư hỏng bởi va chạm rung động, có thể làm giảm chất lượng ren và giảm tuổi thọ của taro. Vì lý do này, nên sử dụng giá đỡ vòi hiệu suất cao để cung cấp một thiết lập cứng nhắc.

Chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên sử dụng chu trình khai thác cứng nhắc, đồng bộ với giá đỡ vòi kiểu collet Softsynchro. Có thể thực hiện các chu trình khai thác cứng, đồng bộ trên các trung tâm gia công CNC hiện đại vì vòng quay của trục chính có thể được đồng bộ hóa chính xác với trục nạp của vòi, theo cả chiều kim đồng hồ và ngược chiều kim đồng hồ. Khả năng này cho phép tạo ra các luồng mà không cần bù chiều dài trong vòi. Giá đỡ loại Softsynchro, được phát triển bởi Emuge và được cung cấp bởi một số nhà cung cấp, được thiết kế để bù đắp cho các lỗi đồng bộ hóa nhỏ có thể xảy ra với ngay cả thiết bị CNC tốt nhất.



*Tóm tắt*khi gia công ren vật liệu hợp kim Titan*

Gia công vật liệu Titan là cả 1 quá trình và vấn đề phức tạp bởi phôi titan thường rất tốn kém bởi giá thành cao, ngoài ra vật liệu Titan rất cứng và khó gia công.

Có nhiều yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến quá trình gia công ren cho vật liệu Titan.* Để có thể đạt được kết quả tốt nhất khi gia công, bạn cần nghiên cứu thật kỹ và liên hệ sự trợ giúp từ các chuyên gia kỹ thuật của hãng sản xuất dụng cụ cũng như đơn vị cung cấp máy CNC



Hutscom*-*Là công ty chuyên phân phối, mua bán linh kiện, phụ kiện dụng cụ cơ khí chính xác và bán lẻ các sản phẩm dụng cụ cắt gọt gia công cơ khí chính xác từ các thương hiệu lớn trên thế giới.*

Website:*https://hutscom.vn/*
Email:*sales@hutscom.vn
Hotline: 0903 867 467

----------

